# issue with my 7



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been trying to debug an issue with my N7 for the past few days with nothing seeming to work. I have an issue where my device refuses to open certain apps. Usually Google apps but I've had it happen on others as well. Known apps like weather bug and setcpu. What happens is I click to open the app or a link opens it and it just sits there. The device is still fully functional but the app is like dead. Almost a dead link. I thought it was just CM so I tried Bugless, same issue. I then tried PA and its happening again. I've tried different kernels with different governors and I/O schedulers think that could be an issue, with no luck. I've tried all fresh installs instead of TIBU restores. Same result..

Any ideas before I go back to stock?


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Fix permissions?


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to ask an obvious question; are you sure these applications are compatible with Jelly Bean? Just knocking that out of the way first off.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I've actually been going through something similar. With me its basically just my gapps, but today my root browser started doing it too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> Sorry to ask an obvious question; are you sure these applications are compatible with Jelly Bean? Just knocking that out of the way first off.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah like the post above me it seems to mostly affect Gapps. Fixing permissions worked with the apps opening but it is still very broken my music won't even play with stuttering and cracking... I don't quite get it. My Gnex runs it pretty flawlessly


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Yeah like the post above me it seems to mostly affect Gapps. Fixing permissions worked with the apps opening but it is still very broken my music won't even play with stuttering and cracking... I don't quite get it. My Gnex runs it pretty flawlessly


Which gapps are you using? Are you restoring system data with TB?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> Which gapps are you using? Are you restoring system data with TB?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was using formulas gapps and used to restore a few system apps and data.. to make sure it was a clean test though I used CM GAPPS and didn't restore a single item. TIBU isn't even installed, it seems to be happening worse on this build. Google Drive and G+ seem to be the biggest offenders but Root explorer and MC3 did it as well.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I was using formulas gapps and used to restore a few system apps and data.. to make sure it was a clean test though I used CM GAPPS and didn't restore a single item. TIBU isn't even installed, it seems to be happening worse on this build. Google Drive and G+ seem to be the biggest offenders but Root explorer and MC3 did it as well.


When you say "CM gapps" - what is the file name. I know that the gapps they say to use on their wiki are out of date.

Are you using 20120726? Because I am without the troubles you are describing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

